# FPS Einbrüche?



## arne446 (25. August 2012)

*FPS Einbrüche?*

Ich besitze einen Acer Aspire 7750G.

Intel Core i7-2630QM
AMD Radeon HD 6850M (DDR3 Speicher Edition)
8 DDR3 1600 MHZ

Ich spielte das neue Counter Strike Global Offensive und hatte FPS Einbrüche ca 30 sekunden lang von 60 auf 30 FPS.
Da das Spiel neu ist dachte ich mir das liegt am Spiel doch dan spielte ich Call of duty Black Ops und da war das gleiche für ca 30 sekunden
FPS auf die Hälfte geschrumpft.
FPS Einbrüche kommen aber erst wenn ich schon länger gespielt habe?

Schaut für mich aus als würde die Grafikkarte überhitzten und er taktet runter oder?


Test:
Jetzt hab ich getestet bei Spielen:

Bei 89 C° geht nicht takt von gpu oder speicher zurück sondern die auslastung von der graka geht zurück?

Kennst ihr für AMD mobile grafikkarten ein Programm um Temperatur und Takt wären des Spiel anzuzeigen?

Danke für die Antworten in vorraus!!!


----------



## fadade (25. August 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

Also
1.) mit dem MSI-Afterburner kann man eigentlich immer bestimmte Werte im On-Screen-Display (OSD) anzeigen lassen, das kann man jeweils in den Einstellungen anpassen.
2.) das Verhalten ist merkwürdig. 89°C sind für eine GPU eigentlich noch in Ordnung und laut dem Afterburner taktet sie sich auch nicht runter wie man sehen kann. Möglicherweise wird die CPU zu warm, beginnt zu throtteln und kann nicht schnell genug Daten für die Grafikkarte liefern, womit sie weniger zu tun hat. Das könntest du ja mal mit CoreTemp + CPU-Z beobachten.


----------



## arne446 (25. August 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

Ja takten tut er nicht runter aber schau auf gpu auslastung die geht runter!!
Und verstaubt ist er nicht oder so!!
Ich spiel schon 2 Jahre mit den und hab nie Problem gehabt!!
Ich teste nochmal schau dann auf cpu temp danke!!

Hab jetzt auf cpu temp geschaut
CPU 80 C°
GPU 90 C°


----------



## fadade (25. August 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

Also CPU taktet nicht runter? Dann ist das echt seltsam
Vielleicht ist ein Sotware-/Treiber-Update in letzter Zeit Schuld ... weißt du dort etwas von?


----------



## arne446 (25. August 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

Ob CPU runtertaktet weis ich nicht da ich wenn der fall eingetretten auf desktop 
gehe da ich nicht weis wei man cpu temp und takt im game anzeigen kann?
Und am desktop logisch das er nicht auf max takt rennt braucht ja keine leistung dan mehroder ihr ich mich?
Nee Treiber keine neuen!!!


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

Den CPU-Takt kannst du z.B. mit CoreTemp auch loggen lassen (Tools - Logging on/off). CPU-Z bietet glaube ich auch einen eigenen Monitor für ~10 Sekunden an, also einfach mal CPU-Z anwerfen, Spiel starten und sobald die FPS sinken mit Alt-Tab zu CPU-Z wechseln und nachschauen; habe das Tool allerdings auch lange nicht mehr genutzt, vielleicht ist es ja jetzt tatsächlich anders ^^

Sobald sie CPU-Last (auf bestimmten Kernen/Kern-Gruppen) über einem bestimmten Wert ist, taktet sie sich hoch; auf dem Desktop hast du üblicherweise kaum Last, also wird sie dort auch nicht mit höheren Frequenzen laufen 

Wenn keine SOftwareänderungen stattfanden, dann glaube ich schon, dass die CPU "zu warm" wird und sich runtertaktet. Die von dir genannten 80°C für den Prozessor sind schon ziemlich hoch.
Ich kam damals mit meinem Acer auf ~ 75° CPU und 68° GPU unter Spielelast (Core i5 2430 + Nvidia GT540M) und hatte (wohl gerade so noch) keine Probleme.


----------



## Olgaks86 (12. September 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

Hallo ihr,

ich habe leider exakt die gleichen Probleme mit meinem Acer Aspire. 
Konfiguration:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk
OS: Win7 64 bit
CPU: i5-2430M (2,4GHz)
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6800M Series mit 675/800MHz und 1GB DDR3
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 (2*4GB Riegel, einer mit 1066 und einer mit 1334)

Wie vom Threadersteller beschrieben purzeln die FPS (CS:GO) ohne Vorwarnung in den Keller, mit gleichzeitiger Reduzierung des GPU Loads von vorher 50%-60% auf 0%-30%. Im schlimmsten Fall pendeln sich die FPS bei konstant 10 ein....unspielbar (ich bin casual-0815-gamer, mir würden also z.B. 72 FPS locker reichen zum flüssigen spielen, ich brauchh keine 300+ FPS!!). Ich habe die letzten Tage jetzt über diverse Tests durchgeführt, soweit mir das als "Laie" möglich war. Dazu hab ich die gängigen Programme genutzt (Memtest86, msi Afterburner, GPU-Z, Core Temp) ohne wirklich auf etwas gestossen zu sein. 

Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen:

- FPS Einbrüche gehen immer einher mit Senkung der GPU Load. Taktung bleibt jedoch konstant Höchstwert!
- GPU wird mit 85-88 °C nicht zu heiß und taktet bei Belastung ganz normal hoch, die im Screenshot zu erkennenden Einbrüche der Taktung resultieren durch raustabben ins Windows.
- Die CPU wird mit 94°C-96°C zwar relativ heiß, liegt aber dennoch ein ganzes Stück unter der vom Hersteller veröffentlichten max. Temperatur und die FPS Einbrüche finden meist bei geringeren Temepraturen statt (85°C-90°C).
- Die CPU Last steigt bei beiden Kernen bis zu 70%, jedoch sollte dann doch noch mehr als genug Rechenpower vorhanden sein um ein "resourcenfreundliches" Game wie CS:GO spielen zu können. 
- Die 8 GB Ram scheinen einwandfrei zu laufen, werder konnte Memtest86 irgendwelche beanstandungen finden, noch kommt der Rechner bei Höchstlast annähernd an seine Grenze. Es stehen immer mindestens 4 GB physikalischer Speicher zur Verfügung.
- Genrell scheint mein PC relativ viel zu pagen. Er produziert Seitenfehler en Masse, teilweise sogar mehrere 10.000 gleichzeitig pro Programm, und das bei 4-5 Programmen gleichzeitig (z.b. Skype, Cs:GO, Firefox, CCC)
- Manchmal gelingt es mir durch einfaches rein/raustabben die FPS sofort wieder auf konstante 72 FPS ansteigen zu lassen. Jedoch können dafür gerne mal 5-6 Versuche drauf gehen, es gelingt aber manchmal auch im aller ersten Versuch. 

Treiber (GPU, Bios, CPU chipset etc.) wurden mehrmals aktualisiert und auch verschiedene Kombinationen ausprobiert, immer exakt das selbe Problem. Sowohl Win7 als auch CS:GO wurden mehrmals neuinstalliert. 

Ich bin als Laie wirklich am Ende meiner Möglichkeiten und wäre sehr froh wenn hier einer von euch noch eine Idee hätte, in welche Richtung ich forschen kann.


----------



## derplanitzer (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

Hallo alles was ich hier so lese hab ich auch schon mitbekommen bei meinem neuen PC hab mir extra fürs normale zocken einen neuen gekauft und jetzt hab ich die selben probs wie der ersteller des themas 

mein PC 
AMD FX-8120 Eight Core Processor  3,10 GHz 
8 GB Ram 
GRaka: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series 
Win7 64 Bit 

Hab mit nem kumpel schon einiges ausprobiert um das zu fixen aber es funzt einfach nich ... 
haben bei cs go die cfg verändert so ca 10x und nix hat sich großartig getan ... 

würde mich sehr freuen wenn man das prob lösen könnte und ihr vorschläge habt 

Danke >grüße derplanitzer


----------



## arne446 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: FPS Einbrüche?*

anscheinend war bei mir das gpu zu warm geworden ist.
war aber ein einzelfall jetzt bleibt gpu constant 85 °C.

Derplanitzer kannst du screenshot von temperatur verlauf auslastung etc von gpu cpu posten?
olgaks86 du könntest den Laptop öffnen und kühler neu draufsetzen mit neue wärmeleitpaste?
Was ich dir auch sehr empfehlen kann ist ein notebookkühler, dabei geht es nicht um die lüfter
die bringen sich nicht viel aber um die luft die untern laptop ist 10 C kühler nur mit notebookkühler ohne lüfter!


----------

